# Temperaturanzeige auf dem Schreibtisch?



## cambridge4711 (7. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche eine Temperaturanzeige (soll unter anderem die Gehäusetemp abfragen) oder vielleicht auch eine Lüftersteuerung die sich ohne große Umbauarbeiten auf dem Schreibtisch stellen lässt.
Hat da jemand eine Idee oder kennt solch ein Teil??

Danke im voraus für Eure Antworten

Gruß Cam


----------



## schrubby67 (7. März 2010)

So was ?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Temp. Anzeige


----------



## amdfreak (7. März 2010)

Sonst kannst du dir irgendeine 5.25" Steuerung kaufen und dir einen schönen Rahmen dazu basteln


----------



## Mr.Aspire (8. März 2010)

amdfreak schrieb:


> Sonst kannst du dir irgendeine 5.25" Steuerung kaufen und dir einen schönen Rahmen dazu basteln





Eventuell auch den Rahmen von nem billigen Externen Laufwerk nehmen.


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

Ich würde mir da ein Projekt mitm Atmega/Attiny raussuchen, mit LCD2USB und nem LCD Progrmm müsste sowas rel. einfach gehen. Kostenpunkt: 10-15€.


----------

